# All dialects: soft drinks



## Sun-Shine

Marhaba,

How do you say المشروبات الغازية in your dialect ?


----------



## elroy

Palestinian Arabic:

Arab Israelis (and maybe other Palestinians) use the Hebrew borrowing غزوز ("gazōz").

We also use the expression كولا ومولا ("kōla w-mōla"), where مولا stands in for soft drinks other than Coke/Coca-Cola.


----------



## normordm

In Sudanese, we either call them by name or we say بَارِد


----------



## Hemza

In Morocco, all kinds of soft drinks are called لمونادة (lmonaada). Probably a borrow from Spanish or French.



elroy said:


> Arab Israelis (and maybe other Palestinians) use the Hebrew borrowing غزوز ("gazōz").



If I'm not wrong, Tunisians also call this "gazuuz". I suspect the Hebrew word itself being borrowed (may be from French "(boisson) gazeuse"?)


----------



## tounsi51

Hemza said:


> If I'm not wrong, Tunisians also call this "gazuuz".



Yes, Algerians too. We pronounce with gu


----------



## cherine

In Egyptian Arabic we use حاجة سقعة (which is similar to the Sudanese بارد) 7aaga sa23a.
This gazuuz reminded me of an older (now out of usage as far as I know) EA word كازوزة kazuuza, sometimes pronounced azuuza أزوزة.


----------



## Sun-Shine

cherine said:


> In Egyptian Arabic we use حاجة سقعة


Also بيبسي ، كاكولا، شويبس
and if it is in a can then كانز kanz
(Other than using the product name to specify the type.).



> This gazuuz reminded me of an older (now out of usage as far as I know) EA word كازوزة kazuuza, sometimes pronounced azuuza أزوزة.


I think I have heard it before but what does it mean exactly (الزجاجة نفسها أم الغطاء)?


----------



## cherine

sun_shine 331995 said:


> Also بيبسي ، كاكولا، شويبس


Why are you naming brands?  I was talking about "soft drinks" in general. As a general term, EA uses حاجة سقعة the way English uses "soft drinks".


> and if it is in a can then كانز kanz


This too is irrelevant here. The word "kanz" (for those who don't know, most Egyptians use the plural "cans" for one can of soft drink, and the plural of this "singular" is kanzaat كنزات) refers to the recipient of the soft drinks, not the drinks themselves.


> I think I have heard it before but what does it mean exactly (الزجاجة نفسها أم الغطاء)?


Neither. It means soft drinks.


----------



## Sun-Shine

cherine said:


> Why are you naming brands?  I was talking about "soft drinks" in general. As a general term, EA uses حاجة سقعة the way English uses "soft drinks".


People use بيبسي sometimes as a general word for soft drinks.
Also كاكولا not كوكاكولا is used generally.
And شويبس


> This too is irrelevant.


Why?
Kanz is used only for a can of soft drinks .


> Neither. It means soft drinks.


Interesting! 
I didn't know that.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> kanzaat كنزات


 This is an interesting false friend with “sweaters” in Syrian (and MSA)!


----------



## Sun-Shine

elroy said:


> This is an interesting false friend with “sweaters” in Syrian (and MSA)!



Yes, this word is Syrian كنزة is the singular
In Egypt I didn't hear كنزات , it's always كانز
@cherine  do you call it كانزات in plural?


----------



## fdb

normordm said:


> In Sudanese, we either call them by name or we say بَارِد


 
In Yemen too.


----------



## cherine

sun_shine 331995 said:


> People use بيبسي sometimes as a general word for soft drinks.
> Also كاكولا not كوكاكولا is used generally.
> And شويبس


Never heard شويبس as a generic term. Pepsi and Cocacola (also called koka, and kakuula) yes, sometimes. And I remembered some people use bebs (short of "bebsi" pepsi).


> Why?
> Kanz is used only for a can of soft drinks .


Really? Where in Egypt? In Alexandria I only hear it in reference to the cans themselves, when people want to specify that they drink from a can, not a bottle, for example.


> Interesting!
> I didn't know that.


Yes, like I said kazuuz and azuuza/azzuuza are all old word, you'd hear them more in old movies then in current usage.


sun_shine 331995 said:


> In Egypt I didn't hear كنزات , it's always كانز
> @cherine  do you call it كانزات in plural?


I hate it (because it feels wrong, though it's perfectly fine in colloquial EA), but yes. But I always use the proper singular form كان can when speaking about a singular can.


----------



## Sun-Shine

cherine said:


> And I remembered some people use bebs (short of "bebsi" pepsi).


Yes, bebs too.


> ..., when people want to specify that they drink from a can, not a bottle, for example.


A can of what?


----------



## I.K.S.

sun_shine 331995 said:


> Also بيبسي ، *كاكولا*، شويبس


Makes sense to me, Sometimes the brand dominates the general meaning and becomes a common noun, Coke is the word used by Southerners in the USA for any carbonated soft drink.


----------



## Hemza

My Egyptian friend who comes from a rural area (and isn't really used to anglicisms) only use حاجة سقعة for any kind of soft drink (not counting the brands but it never occured during our conversations).



إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> Makes sense to me, Sometimes the brand dominates the general meaning and becomes a common noun.



I'm not sure (I may not remember well) but I think لمونادة is used even for Coke in Morocco, everything is لمونادة (or is it limited to old fashioned فواسة?)


----------



## I.K.S.

^ Yes, everything everywhere, and the diminutive form is موينيضة


----------



## Hemza

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> ^ Yes, everything everywhere, and the diminutive form is موينيضة



فكرت مو معقول ما يكون عندها تصغير هههههههههه حي المغاربة يخترعوا تصغيرات حتى لكلمات أجنبية ويفخموا حروفها هههههههه


----------



## Tyson786

In a learn Sudanese Arabic book that I have it’s stated that soft drink is - haaja baarda


----------

